# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  بــاكمبـــــــــــــا

## سامرين

*باكمبا
فركت عينى مره واثنين وثلاث وأعدت قرأة ماكتبت لكى استوعبه ورغم محاولاتى المتكرره الا إننى فشلت فى ذلك 
بأى  حق تطلب ان يُلغى مهرجان اعتزال العجب ان كنت ترى ان العجب غير جدير  بالتقدير والتقيم عبر المهرجان فمن حقك ان تقاطعه لكن ليس من حقك ان  تطالبنا بأن نرى بعينك وعين الجحود
العجب هذا ياأخى صال وجال مع المريخ ستة عشر عاماً لعب وأجاد امتع واقنع كم من الكؤوس اعطانا وكم من الفرح اهداانا ..العجب الذى تنعته بعاطل الموهبه لم نستطع التعرف عليه لأن العجب الذى نعرفه 
سليل اساطير واساطين هو الملك والسلطان والجوهره السوداء وغيرها من الالقاب التى لطالما تشرفت به 
الكل استغرب كلماتك المجحفه والجاحده فى حق العجب وانا بدورى اقول لك ماكتبته وسطرته من حجود لم يصل له الاعلام ولا الجمهور الازرق 
نحن  لم نكن فى يوم من الايام اهل جحود ونكران معروف وجميل فسطر ماسطرته لقوم  غيرنا لايعرفون معنى الوفاء فالعجب كان فينا ملكاً وسيظل ملكاً بأمر عرف  الوفاء 
ودمت سالماً

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*باكمبا ده منو يا سامرين والحكاية شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*( لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيًّا .... ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي ) ؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

باكمبا ده منو يا سامرين والحكاية شنو ؟؟



والله يااستاذ نادر علمى علمك وكل الحكايه استفزتنى كلماته الجاحده فى حق العجب من خلال البوست الذى سطره بالمنبر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

باكمبا ده منو يا سامرين والحكاية شنو ؟؟




اعفص هنا يااستاذ نادر

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=47591
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

( لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيًّا .... ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي ) ؟



والله دى مشكله ونحن ذنبنا نطالع حروف مؤلمه بالشكل ده
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

باكمبا
فركت عينى مره واثنين وثلاث وأعدت قرأة ماكتبت لكى استوعبه ورغم محاولاتى المتكرره الا إننى فشلت فى ذلك 
بأى  حق تطلب ان يُلغى مهرجان اعتزال العجب ان كنت ترى ان العجب غير جدير  بالتقدير والتقيم عبر المهرجان فمن حقك ان تقاطعه لكن ليس من حقك ان  تطالبنا بأن نرى بعينك وعين الجحود
العجب هذا ياأخى صال وجال مع المريخ ستة عشر عاماً لعب وأجاد امتع واقنع كم من الكؤوس اعطانا وكم من الفرح اهداانا ..العجب الذى تنعته بعاطل الموهبه لم نستطع التعرف عليه لأن العجب الذى نعرفه 
سليل اساطير واساطين هو الملك والسلطان والجوهره السوداء وغيرها من الالقاب التى لطالما تشرفت به 
الكل استغرب كلماتك المجحفه والجاحده فى حق العجب وانا بدورى اقول لك ماكتبته وسطرته من حجود لم يصل له الاعلام ولا الجمهور الازرق 
نحن  لم نكن فى يوم من الايام اهل جحود ونكران معروف وجميل فسطر ماسطرته لقوم  غيرنا لايعرفون معنى الوفاء فالعجب كان فينا ملكاً وسيظل ملكاً بأمر عرف  الوفاء 
ودمت سالماً









سلمت يمينك يا دكتورة فقد كفيتي و وفيتي
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

سلمت يمينك يا دكتورة فقد كفيتي و وفيتي



تسلم عم الحوشابى ..الف شكر على المرور
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*متعبين روحكم ساكت مع باكمبا دة
انا من زامــــــــــــــــــــــــــان صنفته وفضلت عدم الرد لأي سطر يكتبه
ولكن اذا دعت الضرورة ردي سيكون حاضر وهو يعلم ذلك جيداً .
سامرين البوست دة خسارة فيهو وتعب ساكت لانو ما برد ليك نهائي مش عشان ما بقرا البوست لكن عشان ماعندو حجة يقارعك بها
والامثله كثيرة .
هذا الرجل يعشق الهروب
                        	*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*سلمت يمينك
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

متعبين روحكم ساكت مع باكمبا دة
انا من زامــــــــــــــــــــــــــان صنفته وفضلت عدم الرد لأي سطر يكتبه
ولكن اذا دعت الضرورة ردي سيكون حاضر وهو يعلم ذلك جيداً .
سامرين البوست دة خسارة فيهو وتعب ساكت لانو ما برد ليك نهائي مش عشان ما بقرا البوست لكن عشان ماعندو حجة يقارعك بها
والامثله كثيرة .
هذا الرجل يعشق الهروب



الايام الفائته كانت حبلى بالاخبار والمواضيع لكن لم تستفزنى كتلك الاستفزاز الذى احسسته بمجرد مطالعتى لحروف باكمبا الجاحده والغثه
قد يطالع حروفنا دون ان يرد علينا وان كنا فى الاصل لاننتظر منه الرد بقدر حرصنا على معرفة وجهة نظرنا الرافضه لاسلوبه المحير
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صياد النجوم x
					

سلمت يمينك



تسلم صياد النجوم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

باكمبا
فركت عينى مره واثنين وثلاث وأعدت قرأة ماكتبت لكى استوعبه ورغم محاولاتى المتكرره الا إننى فشلت فى ذلك 
بأى  حق تطلب ان يُلغى مهرجان اعتزال العجب ان كنت ترى ان العجب غير جدير  بالتقدير والتقيم عبر المهرجان فمن حقك ان تقاطعه لكن ليس من حقك ان  تطالبنا بأن نرى بعينك وعين الجحود
العجب هذا ياأخى صال وجال مع المريخ ستة عشر عاماً لعب وأجاد امتع واقنع كم من الكؤوس اعطانا وكم من الفرح اهداانا ..العجب الذى تنعته بعاطل الموهبه لم نستطع التعرف عليه لأن العجب الذى نعرفه 
سليل اساطير واساطين هو الملك والسلطان والجوهره السوداء وغيرها من الالقاب التى لطالما تشرفت به 
الكل استغرب كلماتك المجحفه والجاحده فى حق العجب وانا بدورى اقول لك ماكتبته وسطرته من حجود لم يصل له الاعلام ولا الجمهور الازرق 
نحن  لم نكن فى يوم من الايام اهل جحود ونكران معروف وجميل فسطر ماسطرته لقوم  غيرنا لايعرفون معنى الوفاء فالعجب كان فينا ملكاً وسيظل ملكاً بأمر عرف  الوفاء 
ودمت سالماً




تسلم اناملك يا دكتورة وتسلم البطن الجابتك مثل هذا الباكمبا لو بإيدي لما امسى في هذا المنبر فمثله لا يمت للصفوة بصلة من الصلات ولكن للأسف هذا قدرنا نجترع الألم من هكذا عضو لا يعي ما يقول فقوله غثاء ونظرته حولاء  وافكاره شتراء  وسريرته بتراء وكلماته إفتراء شكراً يا دكتورة فقد كنتِ لنا لسان عبرتِ عن غضبنا عن هذا الزور والبهتان من شخص لا يعرف الشكر والعرفان ولا يعلم شيء عن الإمتنان
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*وانتى قايلة سموك صفوة ليه 
ماعشان :
1-وما جزاء الاحسان الاحسان .
2-الوفاء .
3-العرفان .
4-الخلق الرفيع .
5-رد الجميل بما هو اجمل منو .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*الاخت سامرين
كل التقدير
الحديث عن اللاعب فيصل من الأخ باكمبا بهذه الجرأة فيه الكثير من المغالاة في حقه كأسطورة من أساطير نادي المريخ,,إلا أنني أخشي عليكم من ذات الغلو في حق باكمبا كمريخي أبدي وجهة نظره الشخصية وإن كانت متطرفة,,هونو عليه وعليكم,وإن شككتم في مريخيته فتلك مرحلة لاحقة ستتولاها إدارة المنتدي بما تملك من مسوغات صحة هذا الأمر من عدمه.
كل الشكر.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورة دكتورة
باكمبا لت يشبهنا
يا ادارة شوفي شغلك
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*لك التحية 
على كل حرف سطرته 
ونحن قوم لا نعرف الجحود 
واوفياء 
خاصة لاهل العطاء 
والعجب 
اعطى ولم يبخل 
وهو على خلق رفيع 
صار مضربا للمثل 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نهر النيل
					

الاخت سامرين
كل التقدير
الحديث عن اللاعب فيصل من الأخ باكمبا بهذه الجرأة فيه الكثير من المغالاة في حقه كأسطورة من أساطير نادي المريخ,,إلا أنني أخشي عليكم من ذات الغلو في حق باكمبا كمريخي أبدي وجهة نظره الشخصية وإن كانت متطرفة,,هونو عليه وعليكم,وإن شككتم في مريخيته فتلك مرحلة لاحقة ستتولاها إدارة المنتدي بما تملك من مسوغات صحة هذا الأمر من عدمه.
كل الشكر.



كدى يا نهر النيل اقرا الجملتين ديل 
من كلام الاخ باكمبا وادينا رائك الشخصى 
فى كلامو :








 ولكن ببساطة لأنه لا يستحق..

لاعب عادي جداً وأقل من العادي بكثير 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*بتعرفو الزول ده انتو
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تسلمي يا دكتورة
                        	*

----------


## mohammedaborami

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

باكمبا
فركت عينى مره واثنين وثلاث وأعدت قرأة ماكتبت لكى استوعبه ورغم محاولاتى المتكرره الا إننى فشلت فى ذلك 
بأى  حق تطلب ان يُلغى مهرجان اعتزال العجب ان كنت ترى ان العجب غير جدير  بالتقدير والتقيم عبر المهرجان فمن 6حقك ان تقاطعه لكن ليس منحقك ان  تطالبنا بأن نرى بعينك وعين الجحود
العجب هذا ياأخى صال وجال مع المريخ ستة عشر عاماً لعب وأجاد امتع واقنع كم من الكؤوس اعطانا وكم من الفرح اهداانا ..العجب الذى تنعته بعاطل الموهبه لم نستطع التعرف عليه لأن العجب الذى نعرفه 
سليل اساطير واساطين هو الملك والسلطان والجوهره السوداء وغيرها من الالقاب التى لطالما تشرفت به 
الكل استغرب كلماتك المجحفه والجاحده فى حق العجب وانا بدورى اقول لك ماكتبته وسطرته من حجود لم يصل له الاعلام ولا الجمهور الازرق 
نحن  لم نكن فى يوم من الايام اهل جحود ونكران معروف وجميل فسطر ماسطرته لقوم  غيرنا لايعرفون معنى الوفاء فالعجب كان فينا ملكاً وسيظل ملكاً بأمر عرف  الوفاء 
ودمت سالماً




ياسامرين كفيت ووفيت واذيدك بيت. للمريخ 3 من أخطر اعداءه. 1/صلاح ادريس 2/اداره الخرطوم الوطني 3/جمهور عطبره ورابعهم سوف يكون باكمبا  لأن ليس من المنطق ولاالعقل أن يكون عجبكو عاطل الموهبه وكذلك الرسام الباشا والفولازي ضفر. عوك اصحي يابريش واعلم بأن ماسطرته عن العجب ليس رأي سديد ويفتقر إلى المنطق بل يندرج تحت الاستهداف.
                        	*

----------


## mohammedaborami

*هااا لرجل يعشق الهروب   ههههههه ههههههه فعلا يعشق الهروب
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*باكمبا .............. ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم 

الكلام دا كلو في العجب  .. بالغت 
التحيه للدكتورة سامرين
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*تسلمي يا دكتورة ليس من شيم المريخاب مسح تاريخ مليء بالبطولات والإنجازات والعطاءات  ولسنا ناكري جميل فيصل العجب ملك توجناه سنين معطرة بالفن ووالإبداع والولاء والوفاء ومن باب أولى أن نبادله الوفاء بالوفاء سيبقى الملك فينا لحنا وأسطورة حتى ولو استقر في الضفة الأخرى ......
حتى باكمبا الذي قرر أن يختم مسيرته في الند التقليدي كرمه الشخص المعني في هذا البوست علما بأنه لم يعطي المريخ ربع ما منحه العجب للمريخ........عجبي
*

----------


## الليندي

*من المجحف أن نتعامل مع من سكبوا الدم والعرق وسطروا الابداعات وافرحونا كثيراً بهذا الجحود يكفي العجب ما قدمه للمريخ حتى اذا ذهب الهليل سنظل نحتفظ بذكرى 16 عاما قدم فيها الكثير جداً ونتمنى له التوفيق اينما ذهب 




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الليندي
					

من المجحف أن نتعامل مع من سكبوا الدم والعرق وسطروا الابداعات وافرحونا كثيراً بهذا الجحود يكفي العجب ما قدمه للمريخ حتى اذا ذهب الهليل سنظل نحتفظ بذكرى 16 عاما قدم فيها الكثير جداً ونتمنى له التوفيق اينما ذهب 







شكرا يا زعيم يا فنان على المنتجة البديعة واللقطات العجبيبة العجيبة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*باكمبا
؟؟؟؟؟؟
طريق الشهرة بخالف تذكر
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*باكمبا مريخابي ومريخيته ليست محل تشكيك فانا اعرف شخصيا والرجل مريخي 
ولكن له راي مخالف واعتقد ان ما يكتبه الاعضاء عنه هو رايهم فيه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكورة يا دكتورة علي الكلام الرائع 
هكذا الصفوة نحن لا نتنكر للابداع اين ما ذهب 
العجب قدم للمريخ ذهرة شبابه ولا نبخس حقه ولا ننكر عطأه 
اين ما ذهب 
لا نعرف الجحود ولا الخذلان ولا ظلم اهل القربي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

باكمبا مريخابي ومريخيته ليست محل تشكيك فانا اعرف شخصيا والرجل مريخي 
ولكن له راي مخالف واعتقد ان ما يكتبه الاعضاء عنه هو رايهم فيه




عزيزي أحمر مكة 
تمنيت ان يكون باكمبا غير مريخي 
لان ظلم اهل القربي أصعب واشد ألم
                        	*

----------


## Bakumba

*سلام يا سامرين..

ما دام تحدثتي عن الكاسات التي جلبها لنا العجب..

ممكن تحددي لي بالضبط أي الكاسات التي جلبها العجب ؟؟

كم بطولة وكأس حققها المريخ وكان للعجب دور رئيسي فيها ؟؟

وما تنسي العجب ده ليهو زي تمانية سنوات كده لي ورى قاعد في كشف الفريق تمومة عدد

بمعنى لم يكن يشارك بصفة لاعب أساسي أبداً بعد رحيل اوتوفيستر، وحتى مع اوتوفيستر كان يجلس في الاحتياطي ويشارك في الشوط الثاني..

بعد تلك المرحلة أصبح الزبون رقم واحد لدكة الاحتياط في المريخ..

العجب أنا أراه أكبر أكذوبة وخدعة في تاريخ المريخ

ولا أراه سوى لاعب أقل من عادي نال من الشهرة ما لا يتوافق مع قدراته الحقيقية.. لأسباب كثيرة لست في وارد ذكرها الآن

المهم انتي لو شايفة ليهو انجازات عليك الله وريني.. أنا ما شايف ليهو شيء ـ احتمال العجب ده يكون حقق لينا كأس الأبطال وانحنا ما عارفين..

انا انقطعت عن متابعة أخبار المريخ لفترة، ولم أعد للمتابعة إلا مع فترة كروجر الأولى، احتمال في الفترة ديك يكون العجب جاب كأس أبطال افريقيا للمريخ ؟؟
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

سلام يا سامرين..

ما دام تحدثتي عن الكاسات التي جلبها لنا العجب..

ممكن تحددي لي بالضبط أي الكاسات التي جلبها العجب ؟؟

كم بطولة وكأس حققها المريخ وكان للعجب دور رئيسي فيها ؟؟

وما تنسي العجب ده ليهو زي تمانية سنوات كده لي ورى قاعد في كشف الفريق تمومة عدد

بمعنى لم يكن يشارك بصفة لاعب أساسي أبداً بعد رحيل اوتوفيستر، وحتى مع اوتوفيستر كان يجلس في الاحتياطي ويشارك في الشوط الثاني..

بعد تلك المرحلة أصبح الزبون رقم واحد لدكة الاحتياط في المريخ..

العجب أنا أراه أكبر أكذوبة وخدعة في تاريخ المريخ

ولا أراه سوى لاعب أقل من عادي نال من الشهرة ما لا يتوافق مع قدراته الحقيقية.. لأسباب كثيرة لست في وارد ذكرها الآن

المهم انتي لو شايفة ليهو انجازات عليك الله وريني.. أنا ما شايف ليهو شيء ـ احتمال العجب ده يكون حقق لينا كأس الأبطال وانحنا ما عارفين..

انا انقطعت عن متابعة أخبار المريخ لفترة، ولم أعد للمتابعة إلا مع فترة كروجر الأولى، احتمال في الفترة ديك يكون العجب جاب كأس أبطال افريقيا للمريخ ؟؟








الأخ باكمبا نحن نتناقش في أمر المريخ و الذي يهم الجميع فلا داعي (للتريقة) تسفيهاً للرأي الآخر  . . . فإما أن تسرد حقائق أو تفند مزاعم مع احترام أراء و أشخاص المتداخلين . . . لك ودي
*

----------


## Bakumba

*لم أقصد أن أسفه رأي أحد، فقط حبيت أن أؤكد على أن من يتحدث عن انجازات وكأسات العجب مع المريخ
أن يسرد لنا بعضاً منها ..

*

----------


## زول هناك

*كأس الشارقة الدولي 1999
نهائي الكونفدرالية اخر انجاز سوداني 2007
فاز بالدوري 5 مرات 
وفاز بالكأس 6 مرات 
حلق بالمنتخب  لغانا 2008  احرز 11 هدف بعد غياب اكثر من 23 سنة 
احرز في الهلال 6 اهداف  هداف القمة
هات للاعب سوداني واحد  الآن عنده ما عند العجب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*لا يستحق العجب التكريم 
إذن من يستحق ؟؟؟؟؟
الحسد قاتل 
العجب يستاهل تكريم علي مستوي عالي جدا
ويستاهل وسام من الدولة للإنجاز
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

كأس الشارقة الدولي 1999
نهائي الكونفدرالية اخر انجاز سوداني 2007
فاز بالدوري 5 مرات 
وفاز بالكأس 6 مرات 
حلق بالمنتخب  لغانا 2008  احرز 11 هدف بعد غياب اكثر من 23 سنة 
احرز في الهلال 6 اهداف  هداف القمة
هات للاعب سوداني واحد  الآن عنده ما عند العجب



احتراما لتاريخ العجب له  انجازات ولكن هناك لاعبين قدموا اكثر منه  للمريخ والسودان (بشارة كان منزله بيت لاعبين  واستضاف سانتو فى منزله دون مقابل) لذلك يجب ان نشيد بالعجب دون منحه الافضلية هناك جيل مانديلا وابطال افريقيا  جيل 70انجازات للسودان والمريخ
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

سلام يا سامرين..

ما دام تحدثتي عن الكاسات التي جلبها لنا العجب..

ممكن تحددي لي بالضبط أي الكاسات التي جلبها العجب ؟؟

كم بطولة وكأس حققها المريخ وكان للعجب دور رئيسي فيها ؟؟

وما تنسي العجب ده ليهو زي تمانية سنوات كده لي ورى قاعد في كشف الفريق تمومة عدد

بمعنى لم يكن يشارك بصفة لاعب أساسي أبداً بعد رحيل اوتوفيستر، وحتى مع اوتوفيستر كان يجلس في الاحتياطي ويشارك في الشوط الثاني..

بعد تلك المرحلة أصبح الزبون رقم واحد لدكة الاحتياط في المريخ..

العجب أنا أراه أكبر أكذوبة وخدعة في تاريخ المريخ

ولا أراه سوى لاعب أقل من عادي نال من الشهرة ما لا يتوافق مع قدراته الحقيقية.. لأسباب كثيرة لست في وارد ذكرها الآن

المهم انتي لو شايفة ليهو انجازات عليك الله وريني.. أنا ما شايف ليهو شيء ـ احتمال العجب ده يكون حقق لينا كأس الأبطال وانحنا ما عارفين..

انا انقطعت عن متابعة أخبار المريخ لفترة، ولم أعد للمتابعة إلا مع فترة كروجر الأولى، احتمال في الفترة ديك يكون العجب جاب كأس أبطال افريقيا للمريخ ؟؟



انت ما تختشي مما تكب ام تحب ان تكتب حتي لو كان شيء من الاجحاف 
اذا كان العجب اكبر كذوبة وخدعة في تاريخ المريخ
انت اكبر كذاب ومشجع للمريخ انت تتشبس باسم باكمبا ولكن اسمك وتشجيعك هو للهليل ليس للمريخ
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

احتراما لتاريخ العجب له  انجازات ولكن هناك لاعبين قدموا اكثر منه  للمريخ والسودان (بشارة كان منزله بيت لاعبين  واستضاف سانتو فى منزله دون مقابل) لذلك يجب ان نشيد بالعجب دون منحه الافضلية هناك جيل مانديلا وابطال افريقيا  جيل 70انجازات للسودان والمريخ




 الحبيب الغالي ابراهيم تاج الدين 
ارجع لكلامي انا قلت الآن عندي فيها فهم محدد
مشكور يا غالي اعلم هناك اسطاير قدموا للمريخ الكثير 
ولكن العجب تميز علي غيره في هذا الزمان 
زمان كان تجد في الفريق الواحد عدد وافر من المبدعين او قول جيل كامل 
عشان كدا جاء تميز العجب اقرب لاعب لذلك الزمن الجميل 
ابو العائلة _ الزين الشفيع _ قاقرين سيد الاسم _ ماجد ابوجنزير _كمال عبد الوهاب _الفاضل سانتو _ ابراهومة سيد الاسم 
حموري ـ حامد بريمة _سامي عزالدين ـ العجب 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

انت ما تختشي مما تكب ام تحب ان تكتب حتي لو كان شيء من الاجحاف 
اذا كان العجب اكبر كذوبة وخدعة في تاريخ المريخ
انت اكبر كذاب ومشجع للمريخ انت تتشبس باسم باكمبا ولكن اسمك وتشجيعك هو للهليل ليس للمريخ



  بالله في مريخابي يقول العجب اكبر اكذوبة في رأيه  ؟؟؟؟
من في هذه الاجيال يشبه العجب لعب فن وطرب واخلاق ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تحياتى لكل من زين البوست باحرفه الراقيه
ولأحمر مكه اقول اننى وبصفتى الشخصيه سامرين لم اشكك فى 
مريخية باكمبا ولم انفيها ولا املك هذا الحق فقط رفضت اسلوبه الذى ينم عن جحود لانرتضيه لابحقنا ولابحق العجب
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

سلام يا سامرين..

ما دام تحدثتي عن الكاسات التي جلبها لنا العجب..

ممكن تحددي لي بالضبط أي الكاسات التي جلبها العجب ؟؟

كم بطولة وكأس حققها المريخ وكان للعجب دور رئيسي فيها ؟؟

وما تنسي العجب ده ليهو زي تمانية سنوات كده لي ورى قاعد في كشف الفريق تمومة عدد

بمعنى لم يكن يشارك بصفة لاعب أساسي أبداً بعد رحيل اوتوفيستر، وحتى مع اوتوفيستر كان يجلس في الاحتياطي ويشارك في الشوط الثاني..

بعد تلك المرحلة أصبح الزبون رقم واحد لدكة الاحتياط في المريخ..

العجب أنا أراه أكبر أكذوبة وخدعة في تاريخ المريخ

ولا أراه سوى لاعب أقل من عادي نال من الشهرة ما لا يتوافق مع قدراته الحقيقية.. لأسباب كثيرة لست في وارد ذكرها الآن

المهم انتي لو شايفة ليهو انجازات عليك الله وريني.. أنا ما شايف ليهو شيء ـ احتمال العجب ده يكون حقق لينا كأس الأبطال وانحنا ما عارفين..

انا انقطعت عن متابعة أخبار المريخ لفترة، ولم أعد للمتابعة إلا مع فترة كروجر الأولى، احتمال في الفترة ديك يكون العجب جاب كأس أبطال افريقيا للمريخ ؟؟



ياهلا باكمبا
اولاً اشكر الاخ زول هناك لسرده بطولات العجب ..العجب الذى لم يحظى برفع كأس الابطال لاهو ولا لاعب سودانى اخر
فهل كل لاعبى السودان اكذوبه لانهم لم يجلبوا الكأس الافريقيه ام الامر يقتصر على الملك!!
وجهة نظر  شخصيه  ان من ينقطع عن متابعة المريخ من البديهى انقطاعه عن متابعة كابتنه فكيف حكمت على انه لم يقدم شئ وانه اكذوبه وانت الذى انقطعت لفترة كما ذكرت

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام في الصميم يـــ دكتوره سامرين  وليس من حقه ان يتكلم هكذا ففيصل العجب في يوم من الايام كان كابتن المريخ وقدم كثيراً للمريخ والمنتخب 
*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*الزول الاسمو باكمبا ده يا إدارة شوفوا لينا حل معاه، ياخي ده مرض بشكل عجييييييب. انتو متأكدين الزول ده مريخابي؟؟؟!! 

تاريخو اسود في البورد، و من امبارح واقع هجوم ونبز في أيمن سعيد وضفر وكلام يفقع المرارة. بالله في مريخابي يكتب كلام زي كلام الزول ده في يوم زي ده؟؟؟!!!

لو ما ح نحسم اي واحد يتطاول علي نجوم الزعيم يبقي مافينا فايدة.
                        	*

----------

